# Looking for friends



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I am new here so forgive me if I don't know how to do this. I am 51 years young and grew you on horse back. Now I have not been able to be around any horses for the last 30 or so years. I would love to get back into it but would like to spend some time on horse back and around horses before I go out and spend 10,000 dollars only to find out I'm not up to it. I would like to find someone close to me that would maybe be ok with me coming around and getting to know your horses and maybe do some trail riding with you. Just to make sure that I'm up to all it takes. I live in Somerset Ky. Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Good luck to you, you might try to lease a horse for a few months to get used to it again.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your best bet is to find an all around lesson barn. You'll relearn everything you've forgotten, as well as learn some new things.

Once you've gotten proficient enough in the ring and arena, the lesson places generally take you out trail riding.

I'm not sure where you got a $10,000 figure for horse ownership. The initial cost can be as little as nothing, but it's the upkeep that costs the most.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Jim, 

I'm always looking for a butt to put in an empty saddle. My wife says get rid of a couple of horses. But I need all of them, several times a year. So I hate to get rid of a couple horse and then not have enough for when daughters are back in town or when I need to pack for hunting or fishing trips.

The only problem is, You are 2000 miles the wrong direction. But keep looking, I'm sure you can find somebody like me close to you that would be happy to have somebody share gas cost and help exercise his horses.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't give up and keep looking! A coworker of mine also in his 50's decided to get into riding and started taking lessons about a year ago. These days he comes out at least 3 times a week to ride my horses (one particular is essentially "his"). We would love to have you join us, but I'm afraid we are probably a good 4-5 hrs away!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

My dad lives about an hour south of you (Lebanon, TN). He doesn't have an extra horse and the horse that he has now isn't a beginner horse. So why am I writing this? He is looking for someone to ride with in the future. PM if you are still interested.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone wishing all a great year.and lots of riding,it is so good to hear from people that encourage you.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> Jim,
> 
> I'm always looking for a butt to put in an empty saddle. My wife says get rid of a couple of horses. But I need all of them, several times a year. So I hate to get rid of a couple horse and then not have enough for when daughters are back in town or when I need to pack for hunting or fishing trips.
> 
> The only problem is, You are 2000 miles the wrong direction. But keep looking, I'm sure you can find somebody like me close to you that would be happy to have somebody share gas cost and help exercise his horses.


That's "almost" an invite.....be careful Painted Horse......never know who might show up at your door....


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, it happens once or twice a summer. Last summer I had a couple show up from Germany and a group of 9 guys from South Carolina showed up with their horses and wanted to know where to ride.

I took some time off and showed them a few trails and the folks from South Carolina were extremely generous at stuffing some money in my shirt to say thanks. I didn't ask for it, But I appreciated it.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

try posting a ad on a local site......I have 4 horses and I ride the one, I have a gentleman that has been coming out the last four yrs. and riding my appy gelding LOL he calls him his which is fine by me, I'm just happy he's being used. I also have a young girl that posted a ad looking for a horse to rent on a local site, she had taken lessons for 3yrs. and just wanted to trail ride......she has been coming out since last August riding one of my other horses and I have a 4yr. old I'm just started under saddle last fall.......I don't charge them to come ride my horses, all I ask is to know if they are and where they are going.....maybe you will be lucky and find someone wanting to exercise a horse for them.....if you were here in Canada you could come here LOL


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm here in Stafford, VA. Since my wife isn't much into long trails, and I'm always looking for another place to ride, maybe we can work something out. I am hoping to do some riding in the Rapidan and the Shenandoah NP this spring, as soon as I finish remodeling my master bathroom:-( Maybe even an overnighter or two. I retired last year, so once I get the bathroom done, my schedule will be pretty flexible. I have a trailer. Hit me on a PM. We'll see what we can do.

Not sure if my QH can keep up with a Walker or a Paso, but I've been trying to teach her to walk faster. Maybe it will help.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thenrie, Howdy I have been in and around Stafford Va. many times over the years. I would enjoy meeting you and maybe doing some riding together. I got my bath redone back last fall.New vanity and top,and paint on the walls.
My wife is not into the horsey thing and thinks I have rocks in my head just thinking about getting a horse.We married 29 year ago and in order to make a living I went on the road as a truck driver. Due to the fact I was not home as much as I needed to be I sold my horses.
In may of 2011, I ended up in the hospital for a month and have not been able to return to work. I don't wish to spend the rest of my life sitting around waiting to die. I have missed out on a lot of living spending 24 hours a day in the cab of a truck.Now that you know my life story I'm sure you probably ready to run the other way.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Not hardly. Your story is not a lot different from mine. Been married to the same girl 31 years. Spent my career moving around as a govt employee. Had one horse for about 5 years in all that time, although I had the use of my father's horses whenever I was in Arizona. Bought a horse for my youngest daughter two years ago, hoping the "horse thing" would take hold, but it didn't. She enjoys riding, just like my wife, but the passion isn't there, no interest in all that goes with horse ownership, so the horse turned out to be mine. Retired last year and told my wife, "I'm going riding!" She said, "Finish my house first!:?" 

You see, that's how we've stayed married so long. I make all the BIG decisions, like how to cure world hunger, who should be president, whether or not climate change is really happening, etc. She handles all the smaller matters, like where we are going to live, How we spend our money, what house to buy, what parts need remodeling, and when I get to ride. Mundane stuff like that. Works out pretty good.

The bathroom is the last major project. Complete remodel, new tile shower stall, new tile floor, new bathtub, cabinetry, everything. I'm about 1/2 done.

Then, I get to go riding! Maybe another month.:clap:


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm still chuckling over the Mundane stuff you push off on your poor wife.We tell everyone we have stayed together so long because we never seen each other very much. Now we just don't know any other way ha ha. 
Have you ever been to Big South Fork riding? It's about 25 or 30 miles south of me on the Ky.&Tn. border. I here that it's some of the best trails east of the Mississippi River. But as you may have heard "They say & I heard are two of the biggest liars around" LOL. At any rate you might enjoy looking it up. 
I live in Somerset Ky. Right beside Lake Cumberland 1200 miles of shore line it's a big lake.Also down close to Big South Fork is Cumberland falls. I'm also only about two hours away from the Smokies.I really enjoy this part of the country,and I have seen it all.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

You're pretty much a day's drive from me. I spent a lot of time in the Smokies as a boy, but just camping with my family. I would certainly like to see all that country down there from the back of a horse before I leave the area. I won't be available for just getting together for an afternoon's ride, but maybe we can plan something for this spring for a little bit of a trip. I'm going to start looking at my calendar.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

That sounds great. Do you have a spare horse?


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Not yet, but I'm shopping for a mule or horse to double as a saddle and pack animal. I may have one in another month.

I just figured out that I got my threads crossed. I was thinking you were the poster from Culpepper, VA who was looking for a riding partner. When you said you were in KY, that threw me. That's why some things I posted probably made you wonder.

Doesn't change anything, though. I would definitely like to get together and go ride the places you referred to. I've been hoping to find someone who knew the area a bit down that way.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I was thinking if you had a spare I would not have to haul one up there and a weekend trip or for that matter mid week trip would be. I to am looking but not really ready to buy just yet.I want to see if I can still do this for one thing.
Plus I have to get some fences up and some water put in I hoping maybe by summer.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh! I got ya. Yes, I have a second horse available. Just right for you. He's 21, but looks and acts like he's 15 or so. He's a good horse. I enjoy riding him myself. The folks who own him allow me to keep my horse in their pasture in exchange for exercising and taking care of him. They allow me full use of him.

Yeah. Give me another week and I'll be able to break loose for a day or so and go riding. There are some trails not too far from here that would be good for getting reacquainted with horses. Just let me know when you'll be up in this area and we'll get together.

I'm assuming you ride western. The horse I'm talking about does either, but I know pretty much ZIP about English riding, so I would be no help to you. I can pretty much get you started and teach you basic horse care, feeding, and western riding if you need that. 

Hit me on email at [email protected] and we'll talk further.


----------

